# Flush Trimming Jig



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I needed to trim the toy box I am building so today I made a simple jig along the same lines as Al B Thayer and others have talked about.

I didn't have time to go all the way with their ideas so I used a flush trim bit with a bottom mounted bearing.

Following someone else's thinking, I first laid down two strips of painter's tape for the bearing to ride on. That worked very well. The edge was trimmed, yet left just a little to sand. I was very careful to climb cut the end to prevent tear out.

Here are some pics of my prototype jig. Once I get it refined, I will make the guide and cut the jig into something that looks nice instead of just a piece of prefinished 1/2 inch plywood. And yes, that is a dummy door knob. I couldn't find anything else. It worked just fine. The jig made the trimming operation very easy. I wish I had done this many years ago.

Mike


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

The dummy door knob just shows we should never throw anything away. It also shows why I have so much stuff lying around. Good jig.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice jig Mike.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice. Always good to have a nice stable base for those cuts.


----------

